# suggest a netbook within rs15000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 5, 2010)

please suggest the best possible netbook within 15k....it will only be used for the most basic purposes but should have a decent current-gen config.what are my options?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 5, 2010)

with budget of 15K, you can easily get a Asus/ samsung netbook.


But I would suggest you to increase your budget to 19K and get Dell / Acer / HP netbook.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 5, 2010)

budget cannot be increased to 19k..it has to be within a maximum of  16-17k only...i am getting a dell inspiron mini 12"at rs16,750/-...what  else would you suggest?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 7, 2010)

Closed on OP's request.


----------

